# day out in Hull area...



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

We're taking the ferrets to the Vets in Swanland next thursday...
being as it's gonna take us an hour to get there, there's no point in going home between dropping them off in the morning, and picking them up in the afternoon...

so... 
we're gonna make a day of it... 

anyone know of any good reptile shops in that area? we don't mind travelling a bit, and have satnav, so as long as it's in that general area.. we may well call in! 

 

sami


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Your more than welcome to come and visit us

Hull Pets
203 - 205 Beverley Rd,
Hull
HU5 2TX
01482 440030

We are Hulls largest specialist reptile centre, feel free to pop in anytime


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

awesome  

we shall pop in and see you next thursday then  

sami


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay, just look for the heavily pregnant woman waddling like a duck when you get there (thats me!) : victory:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

hehe ok


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

in Hull theres reptile lands, hull pets there the two decent ones


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

yeh id recomend HULL Pets as i wrk ther and also reptile land coz i havnt really heard ne complaints about them unlike other in hull ...


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

id recommend reptile land the ppl who work there are excellent!!! they really know their stuff and they wont (unlike certain other reptile shops in hull) sell you anything they dont think you will be able to handle or have enough experience for. they are always their to help, give advice and they always sell you the right stuff for the rep your purchasin (unlike a certain other rep shop)


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

i can see a "look wat we found in hull" post coming here soon


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

sekhmet said:


> id recommend reptile land the ppl who work there are excellent!!! they really know their stuff and they wont (unlike certain other reptile shops in hull) sell you anything they dont think you will be able to handle or have enough experience for. they are always their to help, give advice and they always sell you the right stuff for the rep your purchasin (unlike a certain other rep shop)


what other reptile shops are you talkin about ? c'mon id like to no


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

you should know if you live in hull. wont say name incase any1 who work there are on her. ill just say it is disgusting the way they have mistreaten the reps by having them in smaller vivs than they should be in. putting loads together when they shouldn be. willing to sell dwa reps to ppl with out a dwa license. i have reported them loads of times. hulls pets and gardens is good too love the rabbits they have in:smile: theres one they had in dont know if it still there but they said it was a psyco and loved biting everyone :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

^^^ sounds nice lol


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

what sounds nice


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

sekhmet said:


> you should know if you live in hull. wont say name incase any1 who work there are on her. ill just say it is disgusting the way they have mistreaten the reps by having them in smaller vivs than they should be in. putting loads together when they shouldn be. willing to sell dwa reps to ppl with out a dwa license. i have reported them loads of times. hulls pets and gardens is good too love the rabbits they have in:smile: theres one they had in dont know if it still there but they said it was a psyco and loved biting everyone :lol2:


Hey ,lol was a white 1 with black spots? coz tht one was physco lol, thanks for biggin up HULL PETS and yeh i agree with ur lil statement about tht certain shop i no hu u meen like selling dwa scorps to 14 year old lads, n how most of the stock is wild caught and i really really disagree wih tht, i no things like tokays cnt be bred in captivity but wat use are they really the lil biters but tht shop doesnt just have tokays (wc snakes) (venomous etc) what is the point really. 
Do u know me ? im the youn lad that works ther usally sat n sun but when off college im there more... 
happy tlkin to ya .


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

yeah thats the certain shop the one with gaboons in. yeah i think i do know you, think it was you who told me rabbit was a psycho lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i know what shop your on about brings me to tears every time i go in there :-x


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

is this thread still going?? lol it was ages ago now..

we went to a few shops in the end... some better than others. 

hull pets was cool, but we didn't see the pregnant lady  


we ended up going to the Deep, to pass the time.. and it was ace   

sami


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> is this thread still going?? lol it was ages ago now..
> 
> we went to a few shops in the end... some better than others.
> 
> ...


 
i meant to say that you should have come and visited me and met the reps :no1:


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

yeah it still going. we were chattin bout certain shop lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

sekhmet said:


> yeah it still going. we were chattin bout certain shop lol


i've got the RSPCA coming to see me tomrw going to have a word as the state is horrible and there have a 6ft burm in with an adult Burm!

and all them lizards look so sorry for themselfs i have to stop myself from buying them as i know this is just giving him more of an excuse to by more.


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

ive tried gettin them shut down so many times i cant count so has my oh and our friends but nothing ever happens. its so frustrating. thing is with rspca is that they dont know owt bout snakes so will they be able to help??? unless they bringing a rep vet with them from other area. really wish it would shut down soon and reps given o a shop or owners that will look after them right. no creature deserves to be treated like that.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

sekhmet said:


> ive tried gettin them shut down so many times i cant count so has my oh and our friends but nothing ever happens. its so frustrating. thing is with rspca is that they dont know owt bout snakes so will they be able to help??? unless they bringing a rep vet with them from other area. really wish it would shut down soon and reps given o a shop or owners that will look after them right. no creature deserves to be treated like that.


i will probaly see if i can get RSPCA to go down with reptile rescue Hull i foster alot for them and if anyone can do it there can!

will see what there say tomrw.

best thing is to spread the word and tell everyone not to use them.

Clare


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

you can spread the word but unfortunately there are some young idiots out there who what burms and gaboons for the status and have no idea how to look after them and they get bad advice form owner so animals end up very ill or dead or dumped on reptile rescue. so sad


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

it is education is the best way forward though and till bad shops out there are closedthe reps will suffer and end up with the rescue and with me i have a few here that have suffered cos that W8n*er has given bad info like my two lil corns there weigher less then 100g and he had bred from them :2wallbang:

lucky for Hull we have the good ones and hopefully there will everntually put the bad ones out of buisness


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

yeah we do have good ones too. like reptile land they give amazing adviice and wont sell any rep to any1 they dont think can handle them . love those guys:.)


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

yup the only ones i recommend are reptile land and hull pets i tend to go to leaping lizards and snakes and adders to


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

well at least someon's doing something about it  

and next time.. if we go up there again.. we'll come visit you bosshog  

and bring you some more rats  

sami


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> well at least someon's doing something about it
> 
> and next time.. if we go up there again.. we'll come visit you bosshog
> 
> ...


SSSSHHHHH dont say that to lous O/H might here you :lol2: very welcome to visit you can meet all my rats and everything the two i got off you are doing brill really have grown to!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

awww that's good  

we have another litter of them now! only about a week old.. will see if i can get some pics without being bitten! 

there's one female in there that's very posessive... even if they are not her babies! 

sami


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> awww that's good
> 
> we have another litter of them now! only about a week old.. will see if i can get some pics without being bitten!
> 
> ...


aw baby pics i dont get tired or baby ratties :flrt: only thing is get tempted to get more :lol2:


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> yup the only ones i recommend are reptile land and hull pets i tend to go to leaping lizards and snakes and adders to


yeh , i wanna go to snakes and adders but never had the chance, is it good? what kinda stuff do they stock ? reptile wise? 
does n e 1 agree with venomous snakes? or WC stuff it really pisses me off , for example , most wc stock will either be infected with internal parasites or external , then infect all the other stock in the shop or home, it also will suffer from stress via travel and unknown surrounding e.g being held and things which they wont be used to, they are just a waste of money to be honest and would be better left in the wild to thrive and live out theier life. And for venomous snakes... pffft u cnt handle them and if u do ur stupid and are going to be at risk of being bitten and becoming ill . 

All these reasons for not selling andd buying WC stock and ppl still supply and buy ????? WHY!?!?!?! Espesh a certain shop in hull ... it gives ull a bad name for herps.... 
ARGGGH


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

hull-beardie-fan said:


> Hey ,lol was a white 1 with black spots? coz tht one was physco lol, thanks for biggin up HULL PETS and yeh i agree with ur lil statement about tht certain shop i no hu u meen like selling dwa scorps to 14 year old lads, n how most of the stock is wild caught and i really really disagree wih tht, i no things like tokays cnt be bred in captivity but wat use are they really the lil biters but tht shop doesnt just have tokays (wc snakes) (venomous etc) what is the point really.
> Do u know me ? im the youn lad that works ther usally sat n sun but when off college im there more...
> happy tlkin to ya .


do ya know which dwa scorp he sold 14yr old?


----------



## hull-beardie-fan (Mar 26, 2006)

no not really , just heard about it frm ppl , y ?


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

my oh was wonderin tht all :.)


----------

